# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Waverevier fr Anfnger (Waveanfnger)

## Longboardheizer

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich mchte in diesem Frhjahr, so April/Mai meine ersten Ausflge in die Welle machen und wollte mir hier 
ein paar Spotempfehlungen einholen. Danke fr die Infos

----------


## wellenkasper

Ich kann dir Heiligenhafen empfehlen. Leider nur selten starker Wind, aber selbst wenn ist es ein guter Spot zum Anfangen.
Holger

----------


## Longboardheizer

Hallo Holger,
danke fr die Antwort. Ich glaube 8 oder 9 bft mu man zum anfangen auch nicht haben. Suche halt nen Spot zum anfangen da ich noch nie in der Welle gefahren bin. Mal schauen was ich danach alles neu kaufen mu.

----------


## murshund

Hallo Holger,
Welle ist in Norddeutschland fast ausschlielich mit starkem Wind verbunden. Ich wrde tendenziell Ostsee Spots empfehlen, da diese tidenunabhngig und mit weniger Strmung verbunden sind.

----------


## surfaff

Hallo Longboardheizer, wie murshund schreib, bei wenig Wind hat es eigentlich keine dolle Welle. Ich bin rel. viel auf Fehmarn. Da gibt es ein paar Reviere mit "Welle". Bei OST-Wind finde ich den Grnen Brink nett. Da hat es zwar viele Kiter, aber wenn man weiter rausfhrt hat man Ruhe und Platz. Man kann bei der Sandbank ben (bei viel Wind, >24knoten kann man "mannshohe" Wellen haben, meistens sind die aber so 1 bis 1,50m). Pttsee bei SW geht auch, aber der Wellengrtel ist schmal und sehr dicht am Ufer. Dann hat es aber drauen Dnungswelle und ein paar eignen sich zum Springen. Das schne an Fehmarn: Wird es einem zu ruppig (  :Wink:  ) gibt es Ausweichreviere. Nordsee geht eigentlich nur SPO. Die Tide und Strmung sind aber nicht zu unterschtzen. Dafr ist der Strand super. Ach, da knnte man Romane schreiben. Viel Freude im Frhjahr. Gru Frank

----------

